# Lake Metigoshe



## hunting4walleyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I am headed to North Dakota in two weeks. I am planning on spending a week at Lake Metogoshe. :jammin: :jammin: My grandfather has had a cabin there since the 50's. I am just wondering if there is any reports coming out of there. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of nice bluegill being caught in shallow water at Metigoshe right now. The walleye bite has been slow there so far but should pick up soon. You can catch pike any time of the day there. Impossible to fish on weekends though, too much traffic on the water.


----------



## hunting4walleyes (Jun 14, 2006)

North14, Thanks for the info. It is nice to see someone respond from the area. I am going to my grandfathers cabin. He lives in Towner, and has a cabin on Metigoshe. We have done a lot of goose hunting around Uphan over the years. I can't wait to get up there. Thanks again!


----------

